# New York City by Minato



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Nexis said:


> Wow nice collection of photos ,did you go into Eastern Queens?


Thank you. 
Unfortunately no, I wanted to go in Flushing but my time was limited. 

318. Welcome in Downtown Brooklyn








319.








320.








321.








322.








323.








324.








325.








326.








327.








328.








329.








330.









To be continued, toward Fulton Mall


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

331.








332. Fulton Mall 








333.








334.








335.








336.








337.








338.








339.








340.








341.








342.








343.








344.








345.









To be continued


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Excellent photography, wonderfully urban!


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice , well it looks like you hit all the key areas. How long did you stay?


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

4 days but only two full days. 
Arrival on Friday afternoon and I left New York on Monday at 5 pm. 

346.








347.








348.








349.








350.








351.








352.








353. Back in Midtown Manhattan








354.








355.








356.








357.








358.








359.








360.









To be continued


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great pictures! You've captured NYC very well! kay:


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Thank you ! 

361.








362.








363.








364.








365.








366.








367.








368.








369.








370.








371.








372.








373.








374.








375.








376.









To be continued


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

377.








378.








379.








380.








381.








382.








383.








384.








385.








386.








387.








388.








389.








390.









To be continued


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

Cool, have you been to the museums?


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

A trip to NYC is indeed an eye-opener. It is one of the most advanced city in the world. Did you take Acela or NE Regional to NYC?


----------

